# Oscar Nominations 2018



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

https://www.nu.nl/oscars/5100542/overzicht-oscar-nominaties-2018.html
It's in Dutch but I am sure you can read the names.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Frances McDormand i like her. and in the movie "Fargo" "YEA YEA'


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2018)

Who's up for Best Groper?


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

They give an Oscar to fish?


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2018)

And turkeys.
....


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Dr Johnson said:


> They give an Oscar to fish?


You're thinking of _groupers_, not gropers, surely?


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2018)

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> You're thinking of _groupers_, not gropers, surely?


He hadn't got his hearing aid turned on.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

dogen said:


> Who's up for Best Groper?


I started to make a list but there are too many. And that's just the ones who have been outed.


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

Laurence Fishburne is one of my favourite Hollywood actors, but he's not in the final nominees for the award. He was on the long list with _Last Flag Flying_, but eventually dropped out. On the shortlist, I do not have any particular favourite.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2018)

I see Blade Runner 2049 is up for about five. That was the only film to tempt me into a popcorn pit last year.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

dogen said:


> And turkeys.
> ....


yekrut------------------>turkey backwards


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2018)

ldiat said:


> yekrut------------------>turkey backwards


Thanks. I think...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Dunkirk featured remarkable cinematography. The flying scenes were with authentic warbirds equipped with cameras; no CG anywhere. And they used some of the remaining Little Ships from the actual Dunkirk rescue. It won't win Best Picture, but it needs to get something for all the trouble they took recreating the events.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Manxfeeder said:


> Dunkirk featured remarkable cinematography. The flying scenes were with authentic warbirds equipped with cameras; no CG anywhere. And they used some of the remaining Little Ships from the actual Dunkirk rescue. It won't win Best Picture, but it needs to get something for all the trouble they took recreating the events.


When I said at the first week, I was almost shredded to pieces, It was all hallelujah.


----------



## Chromatose (Jan 18, 2016)

dogen said:


> I see Blade Runner 2049 is up for about five. That was the only film to tempt me into a popcorn pit last year.


It's a shame it wasn't nominated for more it was one of the finest films of the year. If Deakins doesn't win for cinematography I'll probably never watch again, same goes for Jonny Greenwood for Score and Gary Oldman for Actor.


----------



## Chromatose (Jan 18, 2016)

Manxfeeder said:


> Dunkirk featured remarkable cinematography. The flying scenes were with authentic warbirds equipped with cameras; no CG anywhere. And they used some of the remaining Little Ships from the actual Dunkirk rescue. It won't win Best Picture, but it needs to get something for all the trouble they took recreating the events.


As amazing as it was this is Deakin's year (Roger Deakins cinematographer for Blade Runner 2049, with 14 nominations and no wins).


----------



## Chromatose (Jan 18, 2016)

Pugg said:


> When I said at the first week, I was almost shredded to pieces, It was all hallelujah.


I truly have no idea what any of this means?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Chromatose said:


> I truly have no idea what any of this means?


Very simple, I don't like it and some members jumped on my neck, just a matter of different opinions that's all.


----------



## Chromatose (Jan 18, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Very simple, I don't like it and some members jumped on my neck, just a matter of different opinions that's all.


Fair enough, where does "Hallelujah" come into play?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Chromatose said:


> Fair enough, where does "Hallelujah" come into play?


Read in in context, the others praised it like hallelujah.


----------



## Chromatose (Jan 18, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Read in in context, the others praised it like hallelujah.


Ah, now we're on the same page.


----------

